# Crossover Help for Cynosure Enclosure.



## JazzScreamer (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm trying to finish this before tomorrow and I'm stuck with part of the crossover schematic. I know his may be simple, but I think I'm thinking too much. I have the tweet part figured out. My problem is with the woofers.
Question: Do I solder the 14.0mH, 8.0mH, and the 1.5mH leads together? I don't think they do.

In general, I'm confused about wiring the woofers on this crossover sonce I"m dealing with multiple woofers as opposed to single ones I've done in the past.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.








[/IMG]


----------

